# Worm drive adjustment.



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

If I get a shot to slightly choke, how far should I back off at a time? Half a turn? A full tuen?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say quarter turns actually, should get you closer to what you're aiming for. Depends how far off the mark you are obviously.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

